# Changing employer, same job role - job search CSV visa (no employer name)



## grimmjow2000 (May 10, 2019)

Hi, was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the following: 

- I'm currently on a 1 year CSV with no employer name attached. 
- I am looking to switch employers (same role). 

Will I need to apply for a new CSV (will be same critical skill). Or do I just need to update my new employment details with the DHA. Anyone have experience of this. Thanks.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

grimmjow2000 said:


> Hi, was wondering if anyone could shed some light on the following:
> 
> - I'm currently on a 1 year CSV with no employer name attached.
> - I am looking to switch employers (same role).
> ...


 It's a renewal. All documents required in first application will be needed (Excluding Outside Police clearances) PLUS Employment contract, Employer undertaking.


----------



## grimmjow2000 (May 10, 2019)

mawire said:


> It's a renewal. All documents required in first application will be needed (Excluding Outside Police clearances) PLUS Employment contract, Employer undertaking.


Thanks, so not the Change in Visa Conditions application then? Was just confused - and vfs as usual not really helpful. 

I assume a change in critical skill requires a whole new CSV?


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

grimmjow2000 said:


> Thanks, so not the Change in Visa Conditions application then? Was just confused - and vfs as usual not really helpful.
> 
> I assume a change in critical skill requires a whole new CSV?


All VISA changes or renewal require all documents. Refer Department of Home Affairs - Critical Skills Visa


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

all change of conditions are a new application altogether so require all docs. A renewal also requires all docs except foreign country police clearance


----------

